# Asus X570 can't get ram to run at 3600



## Hellfire (Sep 2, 2019)

Hi,

No matter what I try I can't get the ram to run at 3600 MHz.

I've used the Ryzen DRAM calculator but some of the timings, even in safe seem very tight and low for me.

The ram is F4-3600C17-16GTZR








						F4-3600C17D-16GTZR - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z RGB DDR4-3600 CL17-18-18-38 1.35V 16GB (2x8GB) Featuring the award-winning Trident Z heatspreader design, the Trident Z RGB memory series combines vivid RGB lighting with awesome DDR4 DRAM performance.




					www.gskill.com
				




Timings Ryzen Dram calculator is giving me





DOCP isn't working either :-(


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Sep 2, 2019)

What settings are you trying to use, exactly? Saying it won’t work and a picture of the calculator doesn’t help us at all.

What RAM voltage are you trying to set? The voltage recommended will NEVER work in this instance.


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 2, 2019)

TheMadDutchDude said:


> What settings are you trying to use, exactly? Saying it won’t work and a picture of the calculator doesn’t help us at all.
> 
> What RAM voltage are you trying to set? The voltage recommended will NEVER work in this instance.



The settings on the calculator, the ram voltage was set to Ram max at 1.35v tried 1.3 and 1.2

DOCP settings don't work either, no OC on the CPU. CPU gives insane 1.47 volts on auto so this is downclocked to 1.25/1.3v no difference.


----------



## Eskimonster (Sep 2, 2019)

check this out


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 2, 2019)

Eskimonster said:


> check this out



Watched it. Didn't help too much :-(


----------



## Eskimonster (Sep 2, 2019)

sad to hear, it did give some goldnuggets for sure.


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 2, 2019)

Eskimonster said:


> sad to hear, it did give some goldnuggets for sure.


I agree, it's a great video


----------



## Roddey (Sep 2, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> Hi,
> 
> No matter what I try I can't get the ram to run at 3600 MHz.
> 
> ...


I have the Prime x570 pro and got 3600 fast timings to work on samsung b-die. I set the ram to 1.45 volts and only changed the timings. Except for the voltage, the stuff on the right side of dram calculator wouldnt work if I changed them. For example gear down  mode. So i left them on auto.
But I am not using the same ram. I am using 3200mhz 14-14-blah-blah b-die ram.


----------



## Hellfire (Sep 3, 2019)

Thanks for all the help, got DOCP working, Turns out the Asus board is backwards, instead of slots 1/2/3/4 going left to right it's backwards, so the dimms needed to be in 2/4 not 1/3. My error, a guy over on Asus forums mentioned it.


----------

